# Old Pictures of 2 founders



## Xue Sheng (Oct 7, 2016)

Old Pictures of 2 founders - From the Blog

Series of still pictures in 2 videos of Sun Lutang (1860-1933) and Wú Jiànquán (1870–1942)


----------

